# 350 Rem Mag & Nosler 225 gr Partition



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

Has anyone tried IMR 3031, IMR 4350, or Hogdon 4350 with the Nosler Partition 225 gr for the 350 Rem Mag? And do the older Nosler reloading books list these powders for the 350? If anyone has Ken Water's supplement to Pet Loads, is there any additions to the 350? Thanks.

Doug


----------



## bcupp (May 21, 2007)

I used IMR 7828 and a 225 Ballistic Tip in the 358 STA. It worked wonderfully on deer. Accuracy was outstanding...one hole groups at 100 yards and my first deer was a one shot kill at 200+ yards. I never tried the partition as I feel its construction is to tough for our game here in NC.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

ND Native said:


> Has anyone tried IMR 3031, IMR 4350, or Hogdon 4350 with the Nosler Partition 225 gr for the 350 Rem Mag? And do the older Nosler reloading books list these powders for the 350? If anyone has Ken Water's supplement to Pet Loads, is there any additions to the 350? Thanks.
> 
> Doug


Nosler 5th edition does not list any of those powders.


----------



## Rem260 (May 22, 2007)

Search for loads on the web. Places like accuratereloading.com, huntingnut.com, reloadersnest.com all list loads using these powders. They may not all be using the same bullet; however, they give you a place to start.

I have a Rem 673 in .350 Rem Mag and was unable to use Barnes or Nosler bullets because they were too long to function well in the magazine. The taper was such that they were seated way too deep in the case.

I settled on the Swift A-Frame 225 grain bullet and it is perfect although expensive. It even allows a light crimp right on the cannelure. My load is 59 gr of IMR 4320 using WLRM primers. Case length is 2.745 in and estimated MV is 2600 fps. Am able to shoot 3 shot groups at 100 yds from a rest that can be covered by a nickle! Took a great bear in Idaho last year with this set up.

Rem


----------

